# DIY Fly Fishing Antigua



## NickMars (Dec 10, 2021)

I don't have any experience down there, but i grew up there for 8 years. i think from 4 till i was 12 and i never got to experience the fishing, now living in the states im so jealous of the fishing they have down there.
I do follow a guy in IG, his tag is @antiguaflyfishing and he posts some quality content


----------



## Todd (May 23, 2018)

There is a post here somewhere on Antigua, not a lot of info but if you search for antigua on this site a few posts came up. I found a few permit on the flats in Cades Bay, parked by Coco Rose Hotel and waded there. Didnt see very many flats and didn’t have a lot of time to run off on my own so that’s all I can give you.


----------



## Capt_Jear (2 mo ago)

Definitely hit up the @antiguaflyfishing guy on Instagram. My buddy went there a few months ago and while the guy was booked, he was helpful sharing DIY spots and my friend had his share of shots at permit on foot.


----------

